# Prospective marriage Visa cost question



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Hi there! First of all I'm so happy that I found this site! It great to see people help one another. 

So I'm hoping that anyone on here will help me with my question, I will greatly appreciate it!

I just wanted to know how much is the prospective marriage visa?? I saw that on the official Australian government site it said it was AUD 6,865. But what I was wondering is if that's the price for the prospective marriage visa and partner visa? I've heard that the prospective marriage visa is a two parter. 
Thank you in advance for the help!!


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

$6865 is the cost of of the PMV, which once you get married you need to "upgrade" by applying for the 820/801, you pay a fee to do this "upgrade" which I can't remember how much it is exactly, but something like $1700. So that's the "two parter" bit I suppose.

On the other hand, if you're just applying for the 820/801 (Partner Onshore) or 309/100 (Partner Offshore) straight up, the cost is a one time $6865.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

$6,865 for 300 application and then $1,145 to apply for the 820/801 from the 300. These are current prices but may or may not change at anytime. In addition to the above costs, there are surcharges depending on the credit card you use with I believe BPay being the only way to pay without a surcharge. Payment must be made in one payment on one payment method (no splitting). Other visa costs include medicals, cost of acquiring paperwork, police checks, flights, etc.

You should choose the visa most appropriate for you, not the cheapest option. Someone may very well have enough evidence to be granted a PMV and then build more evidence to be granted an 820, but may not have enough or the right kind of evidence to apply for an 820 or 309. There are no refunds once applied so choose your visa wisely.


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you both for the replies!

Ok, well it's good I know this! 
Paying that extra $1500 isn't bad. 

You see I'm a Mexican citizen but have lived in the United States since I was 6, I've known no other place but the US. I've graduated high school and have worked pretty much ever since graduating. I'm not a us citizen nor a permanent resident, but I do DACA, which just incase no one has ever heard of, it allows me to only work (by obtaining a social security) and I don't get deported back to my native country that I have no connections to other than I was born there. My parents are very much legal in the states, but I've chosen not apply for permanent residency here in the states due to me having a an Australian citizen boyfriend, who I love very very much. And I want to move there, he wants the same. We do want to build a life together in Australia. I've known him for 9 years now. 7 years of friendship and 2 years of a beautiful serious relationship. He's come over 3 Times since being serious and now it's time to take it to the next level which is marriage and living in Australia. I apologize for the long story, but I would LOVE to know, what would be in your opinion the best option on which visa to file for??
There's a few of them and would love any advice! Thank you once again in advance for any replies!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

My situation was similar to yours... been friends for nearly a decade and finally decided that distance shouldn't stop us from being in a relationship. My then-fiance (now husband) had always known he wanted to marry me and waited 11 years to do it, haha. 

Anyway, we chose the 300 over de facto because 1) We were engaged and our wedding wasn't to happen for at least a year and a half (we married at the registry office a bit earlier to marry within the 9 months required of the visa but still had our wedding when we wanted it the following year). 2) We had no combined affairs as we were living separately in two different countries. 3) Although we were in a committed relationship and were making plans for our marriage and future lives together, we felt the 300 was the best visa for us as we didn't have much in the way of a de facto relationship. All we had was our long-term relationship over the years, our committed relationship with each other, and he would come to visit me every few months in the states with texts and video calls in between. In our eyes, de facto visas were more for people who had the opportunity to live together and be with each other every day (though living together isn't necessarily a requirement). 

In some ways, the 300 is an easier visa to get because the type of evidence can be a bit different. Once the 300 was granted, I was able to officially move to Oz and it was much easier to combine affairs at that point (joint lease, shared finances, shared household duties, etc). So within those 9 months of living together, we had loads more evidence to provide for the next stage (820).


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Does this mean you can only apply for a Mexican passport? The 300 visa would be the easiest one to go for.


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you so much for the replies!

SKYBLUEBREWER: if you don't mind me ask you a couple of question, since we do almost have a similar case, if really appreciate it!
How long did it take for you to get your provisional visa? Did you seek help from a lawyer or did you do it on your own? And what kind of evidence did you send? Thanks again, I hope I don't do your head in with my questions lol. 

DEJAINC: YES I can apply for my Mexican passport. 

So it looks like the 300 would be my best choice. My boyfriend is going to talk to a lawyer in Australia sometime today, and hopefully this is what he tells him to go with. Seeing that I can be over there for 9 months and then apply for the partner visa while being in Australia!


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you so much for the replies!

SKYBLUEBREWER: if you don't mind me ask you a couple of question, since we do almost have a similar case, if really appreciate it!
How long did it take for you to get your provisional visa? Did you seek help from a lawyer or did you do it on your own? And what kind of evidence did you send? Thanks again, I hope I don't do your head in with my questions lol. 

DEJAINC: YES I can apply for my Mexican passport. 

So it looks like the 300 would be my best choice. My boyfriend is going to talk to a lawyer in Australia sometime today, and hopefully this is what he tells him to go with. Seeing that I can be over there for 9 months and then apply for the partner visa while being in Australia!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

You really should use a registered migration agent and not a lawyer. Just read through some comments on posts on here and you'll see many highly recommended ones that have been doing it for a long time. The good ones always post their RMA number in their signature. 

We did not use an agent but I had been doing my research (including reading every relevant thread on this forum and others) for six months before applying. By the time I applied, we knew exactly what to do and what not to do. But because the application process can be confusing as little guidelines are provided by DIBP (for example, you'll never find that colour copies are acceptable scans that don't need to be certified in online applications), I always recommend that people looking to apply always at least consult an agent first because 1) They want to make sure they are applying for the best visa in their case (RMAs can see what evidence you have as well), 2) That they don't make any mistakes that will lead to a denial, 3) RMAs know the best way to present all the information of your case in your online account and 4) have access to regulations regular people don't. 

As for timeline, you can see it in my signature of when I applied and when my visas were granted. I'm waiting for eligibility on the 801 (two years after 820 application).


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh, and plenty of information and evidence examples can be found by searching through the forum.


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you so much SKYBLUEBREWER! Thank you for he advice! 
I think it's amazing how in 6 months you were approved for your prospective marriage visa! Btw what part of Australia are you in!! 
Thanks again. And please feel free to text with any more advice you may have!!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Similar to Sky - but I would before consulting a RMA read the Partner Migration Booklet, search on this forum for what others have used as evidence in the 4 required categories. After this you will have an idea of what you can tell or show as evidence to the agent and have a basic understanding of the 3 Partner Visa options.

* Start to actively seek evidence now.

* Don't get married yet, this is very important! but yes discus it "in writing" as that can form part of your evidence.

* To point you in a direction, if he rents his place he can send an email to his landlord. He should state he is planning on getting married and you "his partner" will be moving in, ask what will need to be done to put your name on the lease.

Regardless of what they reply - this email is now evidence you can use.


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you all for all the great advice!
I will definitely take it all to heart. 
Please feel free to give me anymore advice that would be helpful!!
Thank you all!


----------

